# Fluval Stratum vs floramax



## Petrie (Dec 30, 2011)

I have a fluval flora which came with the stratum, I ordered another bag so I'll have a total of 18lbs of it. Today when I was at petsmart I decided to grab a 12lb bag of floramax.

How would you set up the substrate? layers? mixed? just one or the other?

I'm going to start with mostly stem plants but at some point I want to do some kind of grass or ground covering.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Fluval Stratum (both Plant and Shrimp varieties) are pretty light so they're always going to end up on top if you mix. You could use the other as a base layer if you wanted to build things up into slopes and such. But if you have enough, I'd stick with the Fluval by itself.

I've been using it for about six months and have had great luck in just about every setting you can imagine. Big fan of it.

Also... do you mean 18 litres or 18 pounds?


----------



## Petrie (Dec 30, 2011)

sorry I meant 13lbs, it came with a 4.4lb bag and I ordered an 8.8lb bag that'll get here tomorrow.

I've heard alot of complaints about the stratum with planting small plants like grass, have you tried this?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep. Here's a journal with three small tanks where I used Stratum with HC, UG, hair grass and Glosso. Here's another with UG. Never had an issue.

You just have to let things get rooted before messing with anything.


----------



## Petrie (Dec 30, 2011)

ok cool thanks, thats good to know. I got the stratum in the mail today and decided to go with that all the way, man 13lbs in an 8g tank is alot but I think it looks good. I hope to see things grow soon!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Forgot to note that I have better experience planting when using thin tweezers and forceps than when using the wider-set stuff that's available at most local fish shops. Easier to get roots to stay down.


----------



## moonwasaloon (May 24, 2011)

How much do I need to wash the Fluval Shrimp Stratum? Any advice?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Don't! Don't rinse it at all. There are several threads here on the forum wherein folks discuss that it's not necessary - so feel free to search them out for deeper details/discussions.

But it's not necessary. Just add your water slowly and you won't experience clouding.


----------

